# soap mold



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

If you could only pick one loaf mold, would it be wood or plastic? I was going to order from Uplands and see that they are having some personal difficulties, so I guess I'll wait until next year to order theirs. I have found a small wooden on on eBay as well as what seem to be nice plastic ones. The only difference I can see is that wood you have to line and the plastic you don't. Is that right?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

wood with silicon liners

www.woodfieldswood.com

LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!Want More!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Woodfields look wonderful but their sizes don't work for me and they won't customize. :/ I have not had luck with the 'plastic' ones. (They're not really plastic but I can't think of what the material is.) My soaps sticks in them and I can't cut it out nicely enough so I end up lining them. I do like molds that come apart at least partially.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Woodfields cost me an arm and a leg but have paid for themselves three times over because they are so nice I have no excuse now not to do soap every day. The silicone lined ones are what I have, the three log one. I looooooove them so much! I want more as well. 

From day one my soap has never stuck and at a 25% liquid discount I unmold my soap as little as 12 hours later and they are always perfect. Every once in a long time they have a 10% discount which makes them a little more affordable. If these ones hold up as well as I think they are going to, I plan on buying more next year when my budget allows.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know if the old mold information is up at soapdishforum.com but silicone liners will not last. The slab and log liners will sag on the sides, flat liners in the bottom shrink. I researched all of this for about a year, plus I needed a custom mold, and it's why I went with rigid molds. Please note that all products that comes with silicone liners ALL carry replacement liners, even Kelsie...why? Because they don't last. I haven't been to one commercial soapers place that didn't use big wooden tray molds lined in black plastic, initially trash bags then they bought contractors plastic to cut from big rolls. I love my kelsie's, sticking is also your recipie...there are other brands of these molds. And yes this wait from Kelsie is a problem. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I have a silicon lined upland slab mold that is still perfect and has been used a lot for the past two years. I have had no stretching or changing of shape on the Woodfield mold either. They work for me with the amount of soap I make. Which is daily use of the Woodfield mold.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the Upland molds and I still have not heard from them. In the meantime, I bought silicone molds from WSP. They do not fit into a wood-type structure. Will I have a problem with these? I haven't used them yet as they just came yesterday. Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the small green one from WSP. I think it's 8 inches? It works *okay* and I use it for testing mostly. I find it a little hard to unmold because the sides are so stiff.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Kathy,
I have the same one for the same use...mostly  
I stick it in the freezer then have to muscle the sides away from the soap- then just flip it upside down and start pushing at one end. Definitely a pain, but better then nothing.

LaNell,
woodsfieldwood has site issues and no prices I can get to load- One of us just needs to be creative and start making the molds- I would, if i could get my hands on the materials!! - Still a work in progress 


Lynn


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Lynn, 
If you learn tomake some I will buy. :biggrin


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been researching the different molds also for about a year because mine are showing wear. I like the looks of the HDPE molds and the comments on them are really good. I priced a custom mold that I could use as a slab mold or loaf. I liked the soap hutch molds but not their price ($160 for one mold) so I started drawing. I bought a 4' x 4' piece of HDPE 1/2" thick from US plastics and cut out four 18 x 17 inch molds. My DDIL routered the ends on them so they lock tight and then routered the bottom pieces so they fit snuggly into place into the 17 x 18 inch bottoms. I now have four custom molds for less than $150 and that includes the router bit I bought for DDIL to use. 

Thanks,
Marla


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Marla,

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

It won't let me post because the file is too large. I will try to email them to you.

Thanks,
Marla


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Marla. I got the pics. They are nice!!!

I unmolded a batch from the silicone molds I bought from WSP. I bought the small guest size as well as the 12 bar slab mold. Very, very easy to unmold. Although being new to soapmaking, I have nothing to compare it to, but they popped right out. No oiling, no lining, easy. I like'm.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

FYI on the green molds from WSP: I hated mine until I figured out that a nice, very thin layer of mineral oil made those babies pop right out.


----------

